

 How often do you send a "Where are you?" SMS message to your friends - vskr
http://www.easypolls.net/poll.html?p=50a5d384e4b061e6546ad487

======
zaidf
Better options would be "x - y times a week". I'd say may be 6-10 times a
week.

Additionally, after a while you develop a rep or a friend develops a rep for
saying he is somewhere but he isn't really there(yet)...how about a service
that texts another friend "blah is really at 48th and 3rd as of 3:04pm".
Basically a service that vouches for my location.

~~~
vskr
Yup, that is the inspiration for this question

------
portmanteaufu
What are these percentages _of?_

Regardless, the only time I send a message like this is if I'm meeting someone
and they're late. And even then I never ask where they are, just for an ETA.

------
sandmansandine
I totally come to HN to click through advertisement and market research!

~~~
vskr
it definitely is a market research question, but it is not meant to advertise
any product

------
bradleyland
How are percentages supposed to reflect frequency?

Consider re-wording your question to something like:

What percentage of your SMS messages are related to questions like "Where are
you?"

------
whenitsover1
I send 42%

~~~
vskr
hah

------
OafTobark
0

